# زحف المعادن



## حيدر حسن الدلفي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
اخوان ارجوا منكم ان تعطوني مصادر حول ظاهر زحف المعادن وارجوا ان تكون باللغه العربيه 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## م/احمد بن سالم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله تلقى احد يساعد


----------

